# A Quote from "Anarchist Cookbook"



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

The cop is a phenomenon, unto himself. He is a paranoiac. He is a megalomanic. He is a sadist.
He can be vicious and cruel. He can be nice and sweet, especially if he wants something. He can 
break laws that he pretends to be enforcing with impunity. He is sensitive to being called names, 
and tends to react the only way he knows how. He is armed to the teeth, with clubs, chemicals, 
gases and firearms, and the most frightening weapon of all, righteous indignation. He tends to 
be stupid, and uneducated and very aware of his shortcomings, although he doesn't appreciate
peoples comments on them. He travels in packs or gangs, and feels a certain degree of security
when he is with his own kind. His word is taken without question in all courts, and he relies on this.

--Anarchist Cookbook 1971


Thought this was interesting...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

And consider the source...

Could be said of our politicians too..

Pure crap.. Figures.


----------



## Low_crawl (Oct 27, 2014)

Care to expound on why you find it interesting? Or were you just trolling?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Let us not get out of hand here.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Low_crawl said:


> Care to expound on why you find it interesting? Or were you just trolling?


Nail on head--at least for me, most cops I've come to meet fit the description. Little Man Syndrome


----------



## Low_crawl (Oct 27, 2014)

Murphy said:


> Nail on head--at least for me, most cops I've come to meet fit the description. Little Man Syndrome


I was just curious. With your name and quote being a military quote, are you prior service?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Perhaps you have met them on a bad term?.

I have met many LE and where we used to live even had some as good friends.a sheriff's deputy was a neighbor,we used to shoot together.sure,there are good and bad but,I have great respect for them and the job they have to do.

I sure wouldn't want to be a LEO.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

As I said most of them I've met, not all--nor would I like to be LEO--


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I actually think the Anarchists Cookbook might ultimately be the solution to all of the problems in our country. I want to find a place where I can get several thousand copies cheap. Then I will hand them out to hippies and militant liberals for free hoping they will try some of the stupid shit described in it and blow themselves up!

I won't describe it here for obvious reasons, but their description on how to make a homemade rocket launcher is absurd to the point of being hilarious! Look it up if you need a good laugh!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> I actually think the Anarchists Cookbook might ultimately be the solution to all of the problems in our country. I want to find a place where I can get several thousand copies cheap. Then I will hand them out to hippies and militant liberals for free hoping they will try some of the stupid shit described in it and blow themselves up!
> 
> I won't describe it here for obvious reasons, but their description on how to make a homemade rocket launcher is absurd to the point of being hilarious! Look it up if you need a good laugh!


No, you really do not want to do that.

Why are large departments being trained to view people like most of us as potential terrorists? Why did the federal government hand out military gear to police departments like candy?

I could go on, but you know what I am saying. In your face brutal tyranny would be on the heels of a hippie revolt. Sure, some of us would have a few days of fun until then, but the illusion of freedom would be removed in short order.

It would be fun to watch hippies blowing themselves up, though.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Inor said:


> I actually think the Anarchists Cookbook might ultimately be the solution to all of the problems in our country. I want to find a place where I can get several thousand copies cheap. Then I will hand them out to hippies and militant liberals for free hoping they will try some of the stupid shit described in it and blow themselves up!
> 
> I won't describe it here for obvious reasons, but their description on how to make a homemade rocket launcher is absurd to the point of being hilarious! Look it up if you need a good laugh!


That was an attempt at humor young Denton. :lol:


----------



## Low_crawl (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm guessing you are not prior service. Too bad, I was looking for common ground.

When William Powell wrote the Anarchist Cookbook he had just turned 20 and was angry at his government over their involvement in Vietnam. He has since realized that his encouragement for domestic violence in opposition to violence in South East Asia was at odds with his beliefs and has called for many years for the book to be taken out of publication. He had not copyrighted the book and it was owned by the publisher. The book is profitable and so they have denied his request.

The quote you listed seems to make an overly broad generalization about a specific group of people. It is akin to saying "All hispanics are lazy" or "All blacks are criminals" or "All whites are racists" or even "All preppers are terrorists". Painting with broad strokes is the tool of the ignorant and uninformed. It implies that the actions of a few are indicative of the whole.

This quote may resonate with some who have had negative interactions with Law Enforcement, or even those who have not but are being force fed negative propaganda by the media. That's right, I said propaganda. That is what it is called when you draw attention to a handful of incidents where white police officers were involved in a situation where an unarmed black man lost his life in an attempted to inflame the passions of the people. Ignoring all of the black on black killings (90% of all blacks killed were by blacks according to the 2013 FBI Uniformed Crime Report), or cases like Dillon Taylor (an unarmed white killed by a black cop) shows that the media has an agenda. They are purposely leading you by the nose to a conclusion they want you to have and most Americans are all to eager to be led.

Look at recent events and remember the words from Saul Alinsky's Rules for radicals (which if you liked The AC you'll love RfR) which stated "Never let a crisis go to waste." Just citing a few things like the districts which showed 150% voter turn out all of which voted for Obama, the Fast and Furious where we sold weapons to drug lords which were then used to kill Americans, the attack and murder of our Embassy in Benghazi, the targeting of conservatives and Tea Parties by the IRS and the destruction of evidence, the implementation of Obama Care against the will of the people and the use of Tax Law to enforce penalties, the granting of amnesty to millions of illegals via executive order against the will of Congress and the People. ALL of this we should be focusing on instead of Miley Cyrus, Kim Kardashian, George Zimmerman, Ferguson, and #Icantbreathe.

The Federal Government has been quietly arming the DHS and IRS which are both answer directly to the POTUS and can be governed by executive order. The media has been sewing the seeds of distrust between the public and local Law Enforcement. Sheriff's all over have been standing up and saying they will shoot down drones, they will not disarm the people, and they will not enforce unconstitutional laws. Men like Sheriff Joe Arpaio, Sheriff John Cook, Sheriff Mike Lewis and many many others taking a stand against the unconstitutional laws.

I share your anger and distrust, but I feel yours is misplaced. Me and many of the men and women I have had the privilege to serve with in my 20 years of Law Enforcement are quietly preparing for war. It's not a war against the people we took an oath to protect like the media and the government would have you believe. Many of us are oathkeepers (Oath Keepers » Oath Keepers ? Guardians of the Republic) and we have not forgotten.

To take a quote from Colonel Dave Grossman (a law enforcement advocate and author of "On Killing") "The American People have become complacent sheep and it is your duty to be the sheepdog, ever vigilant against the wolves."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Low Crawl, you know what gives me a little peace of mind? While my chief of police doesn't have a clue about the finer points of the constitution, Bill of Rights or any of that stuff, and expects his cops to be police officers and not peace officers, he fully understands what you are saying and will be on "our" side.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> That was an attempt at humor young Denton. :lol:


I caught it; was just bouncing off you.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Murphy said:


> most cops I've come to meet fit the description. Little Man Syndrome


The reason you have a bad opinion of Police officers is that when you meet them chances are you are doing something wrong.. and nobody likes to be wrong or get caught doing wrong..

To help you out,, I am posting this video... watch it twice


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Low_crawl said:


> I'm guessing you are not prior service. Too bad, I was looking for common ground.
> 
> When William Powell wrote the Anarchist Cookbook he had just turned 20 and was angry at his government over their involvement in Vietnam. He has since realized that his encouragement for domestic violence in opposition to violence in South East Asia was at odds with his beliefs and has called for many years for the book to be taken out of publication. He had not copyrighted the book and it was owned by the publisher. The book is profitable and so they have denied his request.
> 
> ...


I assume you are speaking to me...you have a lot of assumptions here

I can only speak of my own interactions with LEO over the last decades --again I said most, not all


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> The reason you have a bad opinion of Police officers is that when you meet them chances are you are doing something wrong.. and nobody likes to be wrong or get caught doing wrong..
> 
> To help you out,, I am posting this video... watch it twice


Stop assuming---I have a clean record


----------



## Low_crawl (Oct 27, 2014)

Murphy said:


> I assume you are speaking to me...you have a lot of assumptions here
> 
> I can only speak of my own interactions with LEO over the last decades --again I said most, not all


Wait...you post this inflammatory quote. You state that in your opinion it hits the nail on the head. I respond with this altruistic post of Iliad proportions and that's your response?

Specifically what assumptions am I making (please quote them) and how about a couple of examples of your interactions with Law Enforcement so we can get an idea of your point of view? I am also curious if you are referring to a specific agency you have had dealings with or in general? Is it a large agency? Is it small town politics?

This is feeling more and more like someone who got all worked up over the current events the media fed them, then decided to make a post to troll for validation.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Murphy said:


> The cop is a phenomenon, unto himself. He is a paranoiac. He is a megalomanic. He is a sadist.
> He can be vicious and cruel. He can be nice and sweet, especially if he wants something. He can
> break laws that he pretends to be enforcing with impunity. He is sensitive to being called names,
> and tends to react the only way he knows how. He is armed to the teeth, with clubs, chemicals,
> ...


Considering the source, I think it's stupid.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Folks, some of us here are cops, some have a high opinion of cops, and some have a very low opinion of cops. I think that reflects the public at large as well. If we want the situation to improve, maybe we should stop escalating and listen to each other.

1) Cops: It is time to recognize you have a PR problem. Some of us think you are thugs and have excellent reasons for feeling that way.

2) Cop fans: Sorry, it isn't just about race.

3) Normal people: Okay, I am showing my bias and need to lighten up if I am to follow my own advice.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Funny, I have had numerous encounters with Police Officers and have never had one act like a "thug" or anything close to it. Perhaps that is because every time that I was in the wrong I was adult enough to admit that I was in the wrong, and didn't blame a Cop for catching ME doing something wrong. I have always treated them in the way in which I like to be treated, with courtesy and respect, and EVERYONE of them has treated me in the same manner. If you have had allot of bad experiences with Cops, just perhaps the problem is with you, and not them.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Funny, I have had numerous encounters with Police Officers and have never had one act like a "thug" or anything close to it. Perhaps that is because every time that I was in the wrong I was adult enough to admit that I was in the wrong, and didn't blame a Cop for catching ME doing something wrong. I have always treated them in the way in which I like to be treated, with courtesy and respect, and EVERYONE of them has treated me in the same manner. If you have had allot of bad experiences with Cops, just perhaps the problem is with you, and not them.


Yeah, that is a typical response from someone who likes cops. If everyone had the same experiences as you, why are there protests all over the country right now? I am glad you have had better experiences than I have or than most of the folks currently protesting have had. There are obviously enough people who think like I do that this isn't just a personal problem.

At the range I go to there are a bunch of retired cops and even they don't have good things to say about today's cops.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

for an anarchist handbook quote, that sounds like a comment coming from a low down good for nothing maggot liberal hippy looking for a free ride and a hand out instead of a hand up. The implied contempt for hard work is obvious.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> for an anarchist handbook quote, that sounds like a comment coming from a low down good for nothing maggot liberal hippy looking for a free ride and a hand out instead of a hand up. The implied contempt for hard work is obvious.


Is that a response to me? I've said nothing about "free rides" or "handouts". Quite the contrary, my compensation does not come from the government.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Why can't we just talk about the evil socio-political muslimes who want to convert you or kill you? Sheesh...


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Why can't we just talk about the evil socio-political muslimes who want to convert you or kill you? Sheesh...


Because we would all agree and that would be boring.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Murphy said:


> The cop is a phenomenon, unto himself. He is a paranoiac. He is a megalomanic. He is a sadist.
> He can be vicious and cruel. He can be nice and sweet, especially if he wants something. He can
> break laws that he pretends to be enforcing with impunity. He is sensitive to being called names,
> and tends to react the only way he knows how. He is armed to the teeth, with clubs, chemicals,
> ...


The only interesting thing is why you would find a quote from The Anarchist's Cookbook worthy of repeating. Turner Diaries sold out? Maybe your diatribe would be better received by Timothy McVeigh, no wait, He's dead. How about the Taliban, there's a group who's ilk you might persuade. They are a little busy murdering and decapitating school children. They also burned their teacher alive in front of them. They might like your little book.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

There are a couple of publications out there that I consider pure rubbish, Anarchist cookbook is one of them. Funny I always associated that particular one with the radicalized right. Hippies? that threw me a curve ball. I thought they were into smoking dope, not bathing and hair growth while saying things like groovy and right on.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

The OP is a rather inflammatory way of placing the poster in the camp of those of us who think there is a problem with current police methods. I don't think it is a way to get anyone to rethink their position. I would like to see some thought by those in all three camps.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Sheriff?s Deputy?s Comments About ?Constitutionalists? Caught on Video Have Led Some to Stage a Protest | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Murphy said:


> Sheriff?s Deputy?s Comments About ?Constitutionalists? Caught on Video Have Led Some to Stage a Protest | Video | TheBlaze.com


Much more clear than the Anarchist's cookbook.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I cant hear nothing either of them two are saying. The ignore button is too cool.


----------



## Low_crawl (Oct 27, 2014)

Murphy said:


> Sheriff?s Deputy?s Comments About ?Constitutionalists? Caught on Video Have Led Some to Stage a Protest | Video | TheBlaze.com


I'd like to see the entire interaction, but based on the three seconds I saw that guy is an idiot. You'll find plenty of left wing cool-aid drinkers like this moron in places like Washington State, New York, California, Chicago, or even Conservative States with Left wing cities like Austin, New Orleans etc...

Sheriffs across US refuse to enforce tougher gun laws ? RT USA


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

» Richmond officer found with marijuana in home won?t face charges Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Murphy said:


> » Richmond officer found with marijuana in home won?t face charges Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


Nobody is protesting over that.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Funny I just got this from a Miami detective one of my Best friend's kid.
This is the straight story - from one of our own:

Retired NYPD officer responds to Mayor:

Bill DiBlasio speech last night.

He rambled on about racism; how the cops needed to be re-trained; how Erick Garner, New York’s own version of the Gentle Giant was a “Good Man”; how he mourns for his 6 children; and how he FEARS for his son, Dante …
Let’s dissect a few of the ridiculous talking points you made to massage the Ghetto Trash who put you in office, and your ‘Co-mayor’, Al Charlatan.

Erick Garner was NOT a good man. He was a career criminal with 30 arrests under his more than ample belt. How did he support those 6 kids? Did he have a job? What was his visible means of support besides criminal activity and public assistance? I believe that these are questions that NEED to be asked!

He resisted arrest for the last time the day he died. He died NOT because of a choke hold, but because he weighed 400 pounds due to a lifetime eating pork rinds and chitins. He had a bad heart, was diabetic, and had asthma. Let’s stop with the bullshit nonsense of choke holds. This turd was a Big Mack away from a heart attack!
Let’s stop with the race card. I know that Sharpton has his hand up your ass and controls you like the clown hand puppet that you are; but lets also dissect this fallacious claim:

The BLACK Precinct Commander ordered Garner to be locked up because of the plethora of complaints from minority shop owners who’s shops he was plying his illegals trade in front of.

The Supervising Sergeant at the scene was a BLACK female. I think your claim of this vast racist conspiracy can be thrown out.
That fat tub of shit died over an hour later at the hospital. So, “IF” he had been choked to death as all the idiots are claiming, he would have been dead on the sidewalk!

You lamented that Garner died because he was selling cigarettes. Well, Billy Boy, YOU’RE the Mayor. Why didn’t you have the Untaxed Cigarette Statute taken off the books? Why didn’t you instruct your media whore Bratton to tell the cops to stop enforcing that law? Because of you, making about $6.00 in assorted taxes on each pack, that’s why. I guess you have some of Garner’s blood on our hands too!

As for the fears you have for Dante, besides having his own racist, Gestapo police bodyguards (guess the cops are O.K. when they are doing YOUR Bidding …) all you had to do is be a good father and tell your son NOT to be a criminal, not to engage in criminal or anti-social behavior, and IF stopped by the Police, cooperate and follow instructions. IF he does that, they won’t harm a hair on his head!

Why not admit what you, Big Al, Ovomit, and his boot licking yes man Holder REALLY MEAN is that you want to cut the balls off the police and make them nothing but speed bumps for your constituents: criminals, ghetto trash, welfare queens, drug dealers, and the rest of your vast Obama voting block?

You’re a fraud and a DISAGRACE to the Office of Mayor of NY. Any cop who goes out there and aggressively does his job is out of his mind.

My advice to them is to be just a responder and report- taker; go home safe at night. NOTHING you do is right or appreciated. I had to get this off my chest; because I CANNOT stomach the BULLSHIT that’s being spewed by the media 24 x 7

Dennis J. Fitzgerald
President
NJ Shore 10-13 (an association of retired police officers)


----------



## Low_crawl (Oct 27, 2014)

Murphy said:


> » Richmond officer found with marijuana in home won?t face charges Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


If we are digging for videos on dirty cops there are plenty. There are over 493,000 sworn officers in the united states. If you find 100 examples of a-holes, idiots or crooks who make it in that is still only .02028% which is admittedly a pretty lowball number. I am sure there are over 100 racists, biggots, homophobes, communists, socialists, left-wingers, murderers, rapists, drug users, ego-maniacal sociopaths and cat lovers (shudder).

There is another posting which talks about negative interactions with cops where people share stories going back 20 years. It only takes one interaction with someone who had a bad day or is an a-hole to give a negative impression of law-enforcement as a whole. It's easy to find the bad ones, they make the news. Everyone loves the story of the good guy who turns out to be a villain. No one hates a dirty cop more than other cops.

You can also try searching for stories like these:
Hero Police Officers Complete Injured Pizza Hut Driver's Delivery
Hamill: Hero first-responded died to save a life - NY Daily News
Kind Cop Caught On Camera Giving Homeless Man Shoes Instead Of Ticket
NBA star Roy Hibbert captures moment Indiana cop gives spare boots to homeless man | Daily Mail Online
Caught on Camera: Cop saves drowning kid | KSN-TV
New York Cop Drives Car and Saves Toddler With CPR at Same Time - ABC News
Cop Shop: Heroic cops recount saving life of 10-year-old boy shot in the face

On and on ad-nauseum. No one cares about these stories and no cop in these stories seeks any kind of recognition or reward for what they did. It's their job. They get up every morning and put on the vest, badge and gun and go do help people whether those people like them or not.

You can also join the Officer Down Memorial Page where every day you get an email about a cop losing his life responding to a call or in an ambush with an armed suspect. Those emails keep me on my toes. They remind me that just because I am off duty that does not mean I am safe.

I am not saying all cops are saints. I'm just saying if you scour the internet looking for bad cops you'll find them, but the vast majority of the 493,000 sworn men and women who are sworn to protect and serve are just regular, decent men and women who love their jobs and love serving their community.

Murphy you obviously don't like cops. That's fine. It's your right as an American to hate cops and have as many cats as you want. It doesn't change the fact that when you dial 911 some cop is going to come to your home and help you with whatever problem you have. It's my right to put you on my ignore list. I have looked over your last few posts and haven't found anything particular useful to prepping for the SHTF.

Have a great day


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Do you realize that you can't opt out of the 911 system and that if you dial 911 the cops have the right to break down your door and search your house? I would like to be able to disable the 911 system in my home.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Low Crawl--- You must be a cop. There is always 2 sides to the coin.

"It's my right to put you on my ignore list. I have looked over your last few posts and haven't found anything particular useful to prepping for the SHTF." Low crawl --I could give 2 poops what you think. :icon_smile:

You the hell are you?

I never once said I don't like cops--never once--I said most I have interacted with are A-holes--again not all--I don't look over the internet for bad cops--we all know they are everywhere--its a matter of opinion--I'm glad you have had good experiences with cops--And if I did needed one, I sure would use 911. I also never said I'm in agreement with the AC.

I gave my opionion on cops--yours is different --so be it


----------



## luminaughty (Dec 16, 2014)

I believe we are headed for a collapse worse than any in the past but I also know when it comes to the corruption within our state and federal government not all law enforcement and military will follow the unConstitutional orders they are given. Some of those "cops" as well as other law enforcement and military will side with "the people". We are going to need as many people as possible to repel the coming tyranny.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Turtle.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't have a problem with LEO just for the sake of what/who they are.
My problem is when they are used as a means to tax the citizenry through the traffic stop process.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Diver said:


> Yeah, that is a typical response from someone who likes cops. If everyone had the same experiences as you, why are there protests all over the country right now? I am glad you have had better experiences than I have or than most of the folks currently protesting have had. There are obviously enough people who think like I do that this isn't just a personal problem.
> 
> At the range I go to there are a bunch of retired cops and even they don't have good things to say about today's cops.


My response is the TRUTH, and yes overall I DO like Cops and am very glad we have them. As for the ludicrous point about the demonstrations across the country, the demonstrations are about the death of "Lil" Mikey Brown who was killed by a police officer after robbing a store and attacking a Police officer and trying to take his pistol, and for some Fat tub who had 31 arrests, was out on bail, when told to move his illegal sales somewhere else and replied "mind your own business", and refused to move. He was then placed under arrest, resisted, and died. He was NOT given a "choke hold", which is done using both arms, and the autopsy showed that having an arm around his neck during the take down MAY have been a contributing factor in addition to his being grossly obese, diabetes, asthma, and congenital heart condition. By the way, if you can say "I can't breath", YOU CAN breath.

Why are we seeing so many demonstrations against the police because of the death of two thugs? Because there are idiotic sheep who will blindly follow whatever some co-called leaders tell them , and who have become millionaires getting morons like these out on the streets and making fools out of themselves.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Diver said:


> Do you realize that you can't opt out of the 911 system and that if you dial 911 the cops have the right to break down your door and search your house? I would like to be able to disable the 911 system in my home.


Then either talk to your lawmakers or don't dial 911. It's not a Cop problem, it's a law problem.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Box of frogs said:


> I don't have a problem with LEO just for the sake of what/who they are.
> My problem is when they are used as a means to tax the citizenry through the traffic stop process.


You do know that you can stop that very quickly by simply obeying traffic laws don't you?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Diver said:


> Is that a response to me? I've said nothing about "free rides" or "handouts". Quite the contrary, my compensation does not come from the government.


No, I wasn't trolling you, the insult was not aimed at you. I just find the author of the book to be very uncharacteristic for good old prepper, sounds more like a maggot liberal.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I remember someone once saying that if you have been divorced a bunch of times maybe YOU are the problem.

That's what I tend to think about those who say they have had all of these bad experiences with all of these different Cops.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> I don't have a problem with LEO just for the sake of what/who they are.
> My problem is when they are used as a means to tax the citizenry through the traffic stop process.





Notsoyoung said:


> You do know that you can stop that very quickly by simply obeying traffic laws don't you?


Very true and I generally due as a rule.
How ever when a patrol car stops you for a tag light at 1 am they generally don't give a hoot about the tail light.
It is merely an excuse to get a look inside your vehicle or try to smell you for alcohol.

The small city where I work uses their LEO as a revenue generation system. Those patrolmen never issue a warning every stop get a ticket. I have been working at that site for 30 years and have had many of my employes ticketed for violations that most cops would not even turn on their lights for.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I remember someone once saying that if you have been divorced a bunch of times maybe YOU are the problem.
> 
> That's what I tend to think about those who say they have had all of these bad experiences with all of these different Cops.


You mean like the thousands of people in New York right now?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't know what constitution you live under but the Police can't "kick in your door" just for calling 911. You can absolutely opt out of 911. Just don't call.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I think it would be minching the lines to closely because if they received a call and say it was for a B and E and the line went dead they have an obligation to act do they not now if you stay on the line and talk threw it and its resolved then i think you could be done with it.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Diver said:


> You mean like the thousands of people in New York right now?


What thousands of people? The idiot demonstrators? Let me say it clear and plain, if you have had numerous encounters with "bad" cops over the years, YOU need to sit down and HONESTLY think about what YOU are doing wrong. I am not naive enough to believe that all Cops are good. They are human beings so there will be good ones and bad ones. But on the same note, since they are human, I disbelieve people when I hear them say that ALL Cops are bad. There are usually only 2 parties, you and the Cop. If every interaction you have with a Cop is unpleasant, then IMO it's not the Cops who are the problem, it's YOU.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> What thousands of people? The idiot demonstrators? Let me say it clear and plain, if you have had numerous encounters with "bad" cops over the years, YOU need to sit down and HONESTLY think about what YOU are doing wrong. I am not naive enough to believe that all Cops are good. They are human beings so there will be good ones and bad ones. But on the same note, since they are human, I disbelieve people when I hear them say that ALL Cops are bad. There are usually only 2 parties, you and the Cop. If every interaction you have with a Cop is unpleasant, then IMO it's not the Cops who are the problem, it's YOU.


As for the protestors in NY, I work in NY and am quite familiar with NYPD, the most aggressive Stop and Frisk department in the country. The department that gave us the Abner Louima case. (Google it.) The average protestor in NY right now has probably undergone at least one warrantless Stop and Frisk. That is an unpleasant and unconstitutional experience and is enough to convince the individual subjected to it that the NYPD will not respect your constitutional rights.

The NYPD is now under court order to begin equipping the cops with body cameras because of their rights violations with Stop and Frisk. That isn't me and that isn't the individuals who are protesting. That is the courts saying that the NYPD is abusive.

Since you choose to attack me personally, rather than debate the issue, you will now go on my Ignore list.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

NYPD absolutely does have the most unconstitutional policies in the US. No argument there. That is just a microcosm of the big picture though. While we are citing law, look up Graham V. Conner. It is the standard by which force is to be used. Look up Garner V. Memphis Police Department that dictates when deadly force can be used. Terry V. Ohio involves frisks.

I have no idea how NYPD can conduct a voluntary citizen contact and pat the individual down without clear and articulable facts to indicate that person had a weapon. They are doing it though, and there are only four words that I can come up with to explain it: New Yorkers tolerate it. 

People are going to mistrust Police and in today's political climate, before you are even sworn in you have to accept being stereotyped and demonized. If I knew what I know now, I would have been a Firefighter at a Virginia Naval base when I left the service. No point in crying over spilled milk. I just have to keep doing my job and convincing people that we are not the devil incarnate. Departments need to stop protecting lousy Cops too. Fire them, don't let them "resign in lieu of termination." They just become a Cop somewhere else and do the same shit.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> NYPD absolutely does have the most unconstitutional policies in the US. No argument there. That is just a microcosm of the big picture though. While we are citing law, look up Graham V. Conner. It is the standard by which force is to be used. Look up Garner V. Memphis Police Department that dictates when deadly force can be used. Terry V. Ohio involves frisks.
> 
> I have no idea how NYPD can conduct a voluntary citizen contact and pat the individual down without clear and articulable facts to indicate that person had a weapon. They are doing it though, and there are only four words that I can come up with to explain it: New Yorkers tolerate it.
> 
> People are going to mistrust Police and in today's political climate, before you are even sworn in you have to accept being stereotyped and demonized. If I knew what I know now, I would have been a Firefighter at a Virginia Naval base when I left the service. No point in crying over spilled milk. I just have to keep doing my job and convincing people that we are not the devil incarnate. Departments need to stop protecting lousy Cops too. Fire them, don't let them "resign in lieu of termination." They just become a Cop somewhere else and do the same shit.


Well, it looks like there are some NY protestors who have decided not to tolerate it any more.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

And what are the NY protestors actually protesting? The death of a thug who robbed a store, attacked the store owner, and then got killed after he attacked a Cop and tried to take his firearm. GOOD RIDDANCE.

Who is the other "poster child"? A THUG who had been arrested 31 times before, was out on bail, and died resisting arrest. They placed him under arrest only after first telling him to move his illegal activities to another location, and he told them "mind your own business" and refused to move. He WAS NOT given a choke hold, google what a choke hold actually is, an the autopsy stated that although having his wind temporarily cut off MIGHT have contributed to his death, but it was also due to his being GROSSLY obese, asthmatic, diabetic, and having a congenital heart condition. 

I have been convinced of one thing by the thousands of demonstrators in NY City, and that is NY City has a whole bunch of IDIOTS in the city.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Diver said:


> As for the protestors in NY, I work in NY and am quite familiar with NYPD, the most aggressive Stop and Frisk department in the country. The department that gave us the Abner Louima case. (Google it.) The average protestor in NY right now has probably undergone at least one warrantless Stop and Frisk. That is an unpleasant and unconstitutional experience and is enough to convince the individual subjected to it that the NYPD will not respect your constitutional rights.
> 
> The NYPD is now under court order to begin equipping the cops with body cameras because of their rights violations with Stop and Frisk. That isn't me and that isn't the individuals who are protesting. That is the courts saying that the NYPD is abusive.
> 
> Since you choose to attack me personally, rather than debate the issue, you will now go on my Ignore list.


If you consider that a "personal attack" I can only say "Sorry I hurt your widdle feelings Sally".


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> As for the protestors in NY, I work in NY and am quite familiar with NYPD, the most aggressive Stop and Frisk department in the country. The department that gave us the Abner Louima case. (Google it.) The average protestor in NY right now has probably undergone at least one warrantless Stop and Frisk. That is an unpleasant and unconstitutional experience and is enough to convince the individual subjected to it that the NYPD will not respect your constitutional rights.
> 
> The NYPD is now under court order to begin equipping the cops with body cameras because of their rights violations with Stop and Frisk. That isn't me and that isn't the individuals who are protesting. That is the courts saying that the NYPD is abusive.
> 
> Since you choose to attack me personally, rather than debate the issue, you will now go on my Ignore list.


Congrats Notso: Looks like you and I have iratated this young man.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> The reason you have a bad opinion of Police officers is that when you meet them chances are you are doing something wrong.. and nobody likes to be wrong or get caught doing wrong.


Or, perhaps, there's some truth to the widely held perception that cops are often small minded, authoritative a$$hats.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Inor said:


> I actually think the Anarchists Cookbook might ultimately be the solution to all of the problems in our country. I want to find a place where I can get several thousand copies cheap. Then I will hand them out to hippies and militant liberals for free hoping they will try some of the stupid shit described in it and blow themselves up!
> 
> I won't describe it here for obvious reasons, but their description on how to make a homemade rocket launcher is absurd to the point of being hilarious! Look it up if you need a good laugh!


Agreed. The cookbook is fun reading with an antiestablishment cant to it, but if you really want a source for improvised weapons then download the FM on improvised munitions. The best single source on how to build things that go boom is the little pamphlet written by the government.

Note: unless the world actually ends, do not build ANYTHING in that Field Manual. Just a good resource for digital prepping. Hopefully you never need it.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Diver said:


> Yeah, that is a typical response from someone who likes cops. If everyone had the same experiences as you, why are there protests all over the country right now? I am glad you have had better experiences than I have or than most of the folks currently protesting have had. There are obviously enough people who think like I do that this isn't just a personal problem.
> 
> At the range I go to there are a bunch of retired cops and even they don't have good things to say about today's cops.


 "why are there protest all over the country right now" really? I tell you why... because there are a lot of people like you DIVER. they believe in CNN and al Sharpton. you say it's not about race, oh yes it is unfortunately. to the protesters the cops involved were white and you know what else... they are cops. all of these protest are just that... blame others for ones screw ups. a thug who thinks he is invincible, attacks an officer and get shot multiple times and what do they do? blame the cop of course.

I see that you never had a good experience with the police, have you ever thought that maybe its you that is the problem?


----------

